# First time IVF - Advise & Info required



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Apologies if I have posted this on the wrong board - I'm new to FF.  

I am going for my hour consultation for IVF soon and wondered what I should expect and what the sort of time frames are from your experiences. I was going to try and do this without telling work but some of the websites say that I'll have to go to the clinic several times over a couple of weeks.

Any info anyone has would be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Amy, you're in absolutely the right place, so no apologies necessary 

With my first consultation it was basically a form filling exercise. They checked we fit the criteria and asked where we wanted treatment - we had a choice of five places. They checked my fsh and lh bloods were up to date and took bloods for hepatitis and HIV. They also checked I'd had a Chlamydia swab recently, but not all clinics do this. Then we had to sign various consent forms re. welfare of the child, frozen embryos etc. and that was it, told to ring in when my next bleed happened ready to start. In a separate consultation I had a trial embryo transfer, where they practise inserting a catheter into your uterus. It was nothing to worry about and felt like a smear.

There are some good examples of questions you could ask here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

For all three of my cycles, I've had to go to clinic for the down-regulation scan, then back again after 9 days for the stimming scan, then as I responded slowly to the stimming drugs every other day three times. Each appointment took about 30-45 mins. I needed a day off for egg collection, and a day off for embryo transfer.

Hope that helps. Good luck 

xx


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for the below.

Wow! There's a lot of questions on that link.....I'd never have thought of all of those and would probably have kicked myself afterwards for not asking enough. 
Looking through some of the posts on here, it looks like I could get away without telling work as would only need a few days off here and there.

I'm slightly nervous - we have been ttc for over 2 1/2 years and we have been put straight on to IVF. I thought we would be starting clomid but apparently as the PCOS isn't affecting ovulation it wouldn't be of benefit. Glad I've found this site for support.

Thank you for your help


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Amy, 
Hope you don't mind me commenting. My Hubby & I seem to be at the same stage as you. 
We were also put straight to IVF, after 2.5 years of ttc, where are you being seen? We are at Hartlepools ARU,
I am pleased I found you as I had exactly the same questions to ask. 
With regards to my job, they allow 1 week off, paid per cycle so for me I will be informing them when the time comes. 
Very best of luck to you. X


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi LAH88

We are being seen at Cov & Warwick Centre of Reproductive Medicine. It feels like it's been a long process to get to where we are now, several months of blood tests, losing weight etc but hopefully come June we should see the process moving quicker.
I hadn't planned on telling work, my boss has just announced she's pregnant (happy for her but gutted all the same) and I'll be covering her job while she's off. Appt date planned in nicely as she will be coming back just as I'm going off (if IVF #1 works). Didnt want to let work know as didn't want it to affect my chances of promotion.
What stage are you at?
Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

We go for cosultation on 11th April, i've been told we should start our first cycle around May time. 
It is such a long process, we first seen GP in June 2012, one day it should be worth it though, fingers crossed for you too. 

Ohh! This has happened at my works too, and 3 of my friends are also pregnant. Just like you i am pleased for them but a little bit sad for myself, its hard when not many people know isn't it? 
We will have to stay in touch throughout this whole experience. Nervous but excited to get started. 

Ive been advised to lay up after embryo implantation during the 2ww so i have informed work for that reason only. I was sceptical as i work in retail and know how fast gossip spreads, so far so good though. X


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Ohh you'll be just ahead of us then.....consultation is the beginning of June hopefully starting in June / July. 
We haven't told many people - DH's boss and my friend about IVF. DH's parents and my boss about PCOS only. I didn't want anyone to know about IVF, couldn't bear the questions or has it worked / hasn't it worked when I can imagine it's going to be quite hard for the two of us to deal with already. My group of friends are all Mum's or pregnant so I didn't want it to change the way they are around us.

Good luck for your appointment in 2 weeks! Sending you lots of


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

We have told close family, purely because we are newly weds & sick of everyone asking when we were going to have a baby. We have decided not to tell anyone once the cycle starts though, as you say, the preasure & constant questions would be too much. I think ill go in hiding for a while when the time comes. 
Good luck to you too, i will keep intouch & pass on any tips that i learn along the way  x


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi LAH88,

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow

xx


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Aw thank you very much  
I will update you this afternoon, nervous & excited x


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

As promised, my update!! 
Wow.... What a load of info to take in, consultation lasted around 1 hour, 2/3 forms to sign & a long discussion about time frames & potential side effects/risks.. 
Sounds pretty straight forward but i came home with a tension headache, ended up in bed for a few hours to recover! I thought i was prepared too. Having got my head round it all now i am starting to relax & think logically. We return in 2 weeks for more paperwork & then get started once i reach day20!! Estimating that to be around 30th May  We've decided to take each stage as it comes & not think to far in advance. 
Being a first timer i am sure its more the unknown that is scaring the life out of me.. X


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

It sounds like an intense hour then! Hopefully all of the questions you had were answered - I've read a few posts on here so some of mine have been answered already but I'm sure I'll think of more before I go.
I feel the same about the not knowing......that's the scariest part for me too!
Good luck with your next appointment and roll on day 20!!!! x


----------



## Ginplease (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi there

I've heard today I've got my first appointment at the fertility clinic next Saturday.  I can't wait!  We've already had lots of blogs raven, so I'm not sure what to expect. 

Apparently we'll get lots of firms to fill in. I really just want to find out the timescales. It'll be our first go at ivf.

I'm really nervous about the injections! And the impact on work. 

Glad to hear others are going to be going at a similar pace to me.


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, hopefully this will help; 
On Thursday we seen the consultant, she talked us through EVERYTHING & signed consent forms etc, the hour long session was pretty intense. From that we returned the next day for blood tests for HIV etc, DH has been asked to produce another sample so we are back Tuesday for that (not always required).. We then have a nurse appointment a week on Thursday coming, she will teach me how to administer injection etc & sign more paperwork. After that we have to just wait for day 20 of cycle before starting the injections they consist of 2 x 12days treatments so approx 4 weeks, once they're finished its back to the hosp for egg collection, 2/3 or upto 5 days later the embryo will be placed inside me & the 2 week wait begins.. 
Hope this helps.. I am also nervous about the injections & the effect it'll have on me/my body but i am trying to think as possitive as possible & the hundreds of lovely woman who have been there before us have managed so i am sure we will.. I have decided to take 3 weeks off work, from egg collection to end of 2ww. 
Any more questions feel free to ask  GOOD LUCK. X


----------



## angiebbyx (Apr 14, 2013)

hi hope you dont mind me comenting, i have my 1 hour appointment tomorrow  i find the ivf page on ******** is good, ive had alot of qestions answerd on there, we aint told many people either just selected family and 2 close friends, were not telling anyone about any appointments it saves all the questions, im defo taking a note pad with me to make sure i write everything down otherwise id forget lol


----------



## angiebbyx (Apr 14, 2013)

good luck to you all


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hope your appointment goes well Angie, very best of luck to you. 
Keep us updated .. 
Is the ** Page viewable without being a friend, i have some very nosey acquaintances, i keep ** as de-personalised as possible, I think id like to view that page though, something different  x


----------



## Ginplease (Jan 14, 2013)

So, I had my first appointment yesterday. 

It was an hour long, I wish I had taken a notebook as there was lots to take in.  The doctor checked some basic info with us again.  Then I had an internal scan (again! ) 

Then he ran through what protocol I would be on, timings, options, etc.  There was time to ask lots of questions,but tbh, he had aanswered most of them in his long spiel. 

He then gave us next steps and sent us on our way. 

My head is still spinning at trying to take it in!


----------



## gingerstar61 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, fellow first timer here. Just been for the consultation bit where they go through your treatment plan and teach you how to give injections. I'm going to have the long protocol.

I would have had my confirmed dates but I chickened out this cycle (I would have started down regging today) so instead I have to call when my next period starts, and they will post my dates through. I'll be starting down reg on day 21 then, wo I guess my stims will be June time.

I agree there is a lot to take in, but trying to focus on one step at a time. I think I've got my head around what I need to do for down regging, but I might be asking for a refresher before I go onto stimms.

I'm still absolutely terrified by the whole thing, and bits and bobs that I've read. The latest being around weight gain...

I'm sure that it's normal to be this scared, hopefully


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

How are you lovely ladies feeling, getting closer to day 20
It's only three weeks til my consultation now, slightly wishing we hadn't booked it so far in advance but it's nearly here now. Did you all get weighed again at your consultation? 

Sending you all


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Another first timer here!!

We've got our first consultation for DE IVF on 21st May! So not long to wait now!! Feeling excited, scared, happy, panicky just about every emotion I can think of, all at once!! 

Picked up some really good tips from here, definitely take a notebook.....liked that one Ginplease!

Just wondering why the clinic want me to have a scan and follicle count?? Recently had a scan, so can't they see the results of that, and why would they need to count follies when I'm using DE's? Maybe I'll ring them on Monday to double check!!!

I just want to get started now!!

Had a really daft thought and feeling that I might be pregnant this month, but this morning Aunt Flo came to visit as if to tell me not to be so stupid!!! Lol!!!

Oh well, maybe one day soon!!! 

Good luck to everyone on here! Xxx


----------



## Positivethinking100 (May 11, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

This is my 1st round of IVF after 6 months of clomid. I've had my consultation and my drugs delivered, I will be on the short protocol....so just waiting for next cycle to begin which should be around the 27th may.

Fingers crossed for everyone and good luck x


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

dizzy_blonde_2 that sounds a bit strange. I'd ring them on Monday to find out. 

Positivethinking100 - two weeks tomorrow until you start!  

gingerstar61 - How did your consultation go?

xx


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello ladies, sorry I have been away for some time. 
When I went for pre assessments, nurse found a polyp blocking the enterance of my uterus so I have been in and out of hospital having op's and more tests for that to be removed. 
The op was a success on 4th June but another salp showed both tubes were now blocked. Had a meeting with consultant about 3 weeks ago & he said only option is still IVF so we prepared to get started this cycle. 
Waited 5 days for period to show & thought op had messed it all up, felt very silly suggesting to hubby we should do a pregnancy test and felt even worse carrying it out, only to find a BFP, we couldn't still can't believe it.. 
Never give up hope ladies, I am now 6+ weeks naturally, when they say it's impossible sometimes it clearly is.. 
Sending baby dust to all of you..


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi LAH88
Sounds like you have been through an emotional time over the last few months but you have had an amazing result!

A massive congratulations for your BFP!!!

Sending you lots of   and


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you very much. Praying for you all x


----------

